
British Airways faces record £183m fine for data breach - dgl
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48905907
======
Daviey
This was technically first, the comments are on another submission which is on
the international BBC news site:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20380395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20380395)

